Ask HN: Please explain 5G in relation to Huawei? - timavr
======
slater
Next to regular ol' iPhone knock-offs, Huawei also makes the actual
telecommunications equipment, e.g. antennas and other equipment.

Western governments are concerned that due to Huawei's cozy relationship with
the CCP, their 5G equipment might include some, shall we say, "undocumented
features".

